# Gresham's Mill



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2010)

I know I've posted shots of the mill before but these are the 1st ones w/ snow. Hope y'all like'em!



EDIT: I didn't like the frame on the last photo so I replaced it.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 26, 2010)

I love these!! Where is this at Cricket?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 26, 2010)

That looks like a Christmas postcard. Really nice.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2010)

DRB1313 said:


> I love these!! Where is this at Cricket?




Thanks David! It is located on Sixes Rd just off of 575. Exit 11. Take a left off 575 & it's just past the gas station on the right.


----------



## fishfryer (Dec 26, 2010)

Mighty pretty!


----------



## Topwater (Dec 26, 2010)

I like the old truck out front.  Very nice scene.


----------



## carver (Dec 26, 2010)

beautiful Crickett


----------



## Crickett (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks y'all! I read an article on the old man that owns the mill & he has quite a selection of old cars. 1 of which was used in a movie w/ Robert Duvall. Can't remember which movie though.


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 26, 2010)

Christy - those are outstanding!  I agree with Nic - postcard perfect!


----------



## cornpile (Dec 26, 2010)

Print them,Frame them and hang them on the wall.Tremendous photos,Crickett


----------



## ronfritz (Dec 27, 2010)

Very very nice shots Crickett.  They kinda look HDRish...whatever you did to get that look, it bears repeating!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 27, 2010)

Great shots.  They do deserve a spot on the wall.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks again y'all!

Ron no HDR on these just adjusted the white balance, exp., blacks, contrast & clarity in ACR then applied the unsharp mask a few times in PSE7. I've only used the trial version of HDR a couple of times. Could never really figure out how to use it.


----------



## CAL (Dec 27, 2010)

Awesome pictures, sure would frame the last one.Those shots are hard to come by for sure.


----------



## cre8foru (Dec 30, 2010)

Really cool. I might have to ride out and see that.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a very hot spot for photographers around. The day after it snowed there must've been at least 10 people stopping to get a shot of it.


----------



## rip18 (Jan 1, 2011)

I like it!  I'm glad you shot it in the snow!


----------

